# Treestand Hoist



## Snakeman (Aug 26, 2006)

This is a neat little item that one_shot_no_mor bought for us a couple of seasons ago.  It makes hanging a Lock On stand much, much easier, and much, much, safer.  It's lightweight, fits in a fanny pack or cargo pocket on your 6-pocket BDU pants.  It automatically locks to keep the stand from falling back down the tree, once you've hoisted it up.  Holds the stand in place while you attach the stand to the tree.

I highly recommend this treestand hoist for anyone who uses lock on type stands.

The Snakeman


----------



## Snakeman (Aug 26, 2006)

Close up view of the hoist.

one_shot_no_mor bought these "gizmos" from Sportsman's Guide.  Here's a link to the item:  http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=104502
The Snakeman


----------



## DS7418 (Aug 26, 2006)

I bought one of these from Sportsmansguide.com    last year.
I dont never use it,, but i assumed it would work fine. If i can find it,, i will sell it to someone on here.


----------



## RWK (Aug 26, 2006)

DS7418 what do you want for it. Rich


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 26, 2006)

they are sold out on sportsmansguide.


----------



## DS7418 (Aug 27, 2006)

sold pending to "FLASH"


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2006)

DS7418 said:
			
		

> sold pending to "FLASH"



 PM me your information and I'll "dig" some money up and send it to you.


----------



## DS7418 (Aug 27, 2006)

sold to the Flash


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 29, 2006)

Now that is a great product.  I cant seem to find it on the web anywhere other than sportsmans guide and they are sold out.  everyone do some digging


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Aug 31, 2006)

*cool product*

That looks like a killer products.  Looks like it would make hanging a lock on a breeze.

Tom


----------



## walters (Sep 1, 2006)

*chat*

what if there is limbs on the tree, i dont usualy hang on the side of a bare pine tree


----------



## LJay (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice gadget. Might have to purchase one.


----------



## DS7418 (Sep 2, 2006)

I used mine one time,, worked great,, but i now use climbers,, so i sold it too "Flash"


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 2, 2006)

Here's another version from the same company.

http://www.huntersview.com/HVTSH800.ASP


----------



## msubulldog (Sep 11, 2006)

Does anyone know where to get these since Sportsman's Guide is sold out.  This is a pretty neat gizmo and I need one.


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 11, 2006)

msubulldog said:


> Does anyone know where to get these since Sportsman's Guide is sold out.  This is a pretty neat gizmo and I need one.




Remember on a lot of items at SG they are close outs and inventory buy outs. That's how he offers a lot of name brands at better prices. The Mfc no longer offers them in that configuration, so you're going to have to haunt ebay and pawn shops.


----------



## Trizey (Sep 30, 2006)

Anyone ever find one of these?


----------



## W4DSB (Oct 4, 2006)

we built one of these things years ago out of 1.5" angle iron
and a pully. ours would not lock though so one guy climbed the climbing sticks and the other on the ground just hauled it up to him. worked like a champ!
treally surprised to se a commercial version of it!


----------

